# Another Baltimore shhoting



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another black kid has been shot by an officer. All the witnesses seem to have different stories. But there is a big ole six shooter laying on the ground. Not clear yet on all the details.

Early report by PD is that the "boy" went for a gun in his waist, the gun fell, gun went off, "boy" falls to the ground. Not Shot the PD says.

In fact no gunshot wound??? But of course a woman witnesses tells everyone the "boy" was shot by the officer. Can't wait to see this play out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

just heard about this on the radio. One witness is saying the kid was shot in the back right in front of her. This should start things off again. We shall see how it plays out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just saw this on the TVs downstairs. "Gun goes off, no one shot" was the headline.
Guy next to me says, "Why shoot a gun if you aren't shooting someone?"
We all laughed.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Repots I'm seeing said it went off when it hit the ground ... must have been a Taurus


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Conflicting reports on gun incident in Baltimore | Fox News


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Conflicting reports on gun incident in Baltimore | Fox News


Based on this, is it illegal to carry a gun in Baltimore? Were the police justified in chasing the man just because he had a gun?

I mean possession of a firearm in a legal manner is not grounds for a police stop. And when I say legal manner, I mean that if he could have been doing what he was doing legally. That's the problem with too many of these incidents to me. (People being stopped because they had a gun, not police shootings)

Not prejudging this situation, just off on a little tangent based on this article.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not true.
Seems the kid(?) had a gun that fell out of his pants and went off.
No shooting victim.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Based on this, is it illegal to carry a gun in Baltimore? Were the police justified in chasing the man just because he had a gun?
> 
> I mean possession of a firearm in a legal manner is not grounds for a police stop. And when I say legal manner, I mean that if he could have been doing what he was doing legally. That's the problem with too many of these incidents to me. (People being stopped because they had a gun, not police shootings)
> 
> Not prejudging this situation, just off on a little tangent based on this article.


MD is a "may issue" state and it is quite difficult to get a CCW permit. Guns outside the home are for all practical purposes banned. As far as the police are concerned, the sight of a gun in these states is not merely grounds for a stop, it is grounds to arrest and/or shoot.

For one of the more notorious examples from NYC, Google Amadou Diallo.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> MD is a "may issue" state and it is quite difficult to get a CCW permit. Guns outside the home are for all practical purposes banned. As far as the police are concerned, the sight of a gun in these states is not merely grounds for a stop, it is grounds to arrest and/or shoot.
> 
> For one of the more notorious examples from NYC, Google Amadou Diallo.


And in the event of transportation to/from shooting ranges? To and from gun shops and gunsmiths?

Legally, you are incorrect, but in practice you are absolutely correct, which is the problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Burn baby burn. It is coming anyway get this war over with


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It was a Black women who claimed that the guy was right in front of her when the Cops shot him in the back....... just like the "eyewitness" who claimed that the "Gentle Giant" in Fergusson had his hands up when he was shot in the back, only in this case, the guy wasn't shot at all. He dropped his single action pistol on the sidewalk and it went off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is the "eye witness" account of the shooting of the poor defenseless "boy". Notice how she also recounts how she and other people were doused with pepper spray.
Funny how she was down at the house and could see the "boy" didn't have any gun and then as the chase ensued, she was only 20-30 feet from the "boy" when she was shot. Now i see why eye witnesses are very reliable.
Video: ?Eyewitness? Swears She Saw Police Shoot Unarmed Man in the Back in Baltimore ? There?s Just One Problem | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> And in the event of transportation to/from shooting ranges? To and from gun shops and gunsmiths?
> 
> Legally, you are incorrect, but in practice you are absolutely correct, which is the problem.


have enough property to shoot and grow at home


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> And in the event of transportation to/from shooting ranges? To and from gun shops and gunsmiths?
> 
> Legally, you are incorrect, but in practice you are absolutely correct, which is the problem.


I'm not sure on the MD law, re: transport, but in NJ transportation of a handgun is illegal except under specific circumstances like going to a gun range or or a gunsmith. You can't even drive with a handgun locked in your trunk except for those sorts of situations. CCW requires political connections.

Legally I am correct under state law. To get that changed requires a successful case getting in front of SCOTUS.

I'd like to see how this plays out re: gun charges. It is conceivable the suspect's only violation is carrying without a permit in a place where permits just aren't issued.

Want to cut down on crime in these places? Make them Constitutional carry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Here is the "eye witness" account of the shooting of the poor defenseless "boy". Notice how she also recounts how she and other people were doused with pepper spray.
> Funny how she was down at the house and could see the "boy" didn't have any gun and then as the chase ensued, she was only 20-30 feet from the "boy" when she was shot. Now i see why eye witnesses are very reliable.
> Video: ?Eyewitness? Swears She Saw Police Shoot Unarmed Man in the Back in Baltimore ? There?s Just One Problem | Video | TheBlaze.com


Did anyone watch this video? These evil idiots cannot help themselves with their lies and obvious hatred and racism. The truth does not matter. Amazing and not in a good way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, the kid was not killed? He had no bullet wounds? Not even from the gun that discharged when it "fell from heaven"? (he didn't have a gun so it must have fallen from the sky).


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's see...The eyewitness was a black female.. the black kid (he was almost bald, so 18 yrs. old?) was unarmed? (more BS) and was shot in the back? (not shot at all) I'd like to know if this credible witness told this story to the police, and not just a reporter. I'm surprised she didn't say that he had his hands up and was surrendering to police, when he was shot down like a dog. She probably wanted to re-start the riots because the Electronics store that was looted was completely out of the Big Screen TV's she wanted.


----------

